# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Artikulli ne Anglisht??

## Djal_Lacjan

Me duhet ne anglisht ky artikull. Nqs e ka njeri ju lutem ta postoni ketu ose te ma dergoni me pm. 

*Shkrimtari amerikan Salinger dhe shqiptari misterioz* 

Nga Astrit Lulushi, SHBA 

Historia ndonjehere eshte e cuditeshme me perkimet e saj. Ne nje lagje te nje qyteti ne Virxhinia ndodhen dy
rruge qe mbajne emrat; Longfellow dhe Salinger. Rruga Longfellow eshte e gjate dhe del ne rrugen
kryesore; Rruga Salinger eshte e shkurter dhe e verber, pa dalje. Ne shekullin e 19-te, historia zgjodhi
mjeshtrin e poezise, Henry Longfellow, per t'i njohur amerikanet me figuren e Skenderbeut dhe me nje
periudhe te lavdishme te shqiptareve qindra vjet me pare. Ne shekullin e 20-te, ajo duket se zgjodhi nje
shkrimtar te njohur amerikan, Jeremi David Salinger, mjeshter i satires, per t'u treguar amerikaneve
mbi jeten e erret gjate nje periudhe te turpshme, kur nje vend si Shqiperia vuante nen diktature e izolim. 

Per poemen mbi Skenderbeun te gjithe mund te kene degjuar edhe nese nuk kane lexuar dicka prej saj. Ajo u
shkrua nga Longfellow afro 200 vjet me pare dhe me 1916 u perkthye ne shqip nga Fan Noli. Por kane kaluar
vetem 55 vjet nga koha kur shkrimtari amerikan Salinger botoi romanin e tij "The Catcher in the Rye" ose
"Roja ne aren e elbit"(interpretime te tjera te ketij titulli nga anglishtja ne shqip edhe mund te
ekzistojne). Libri i ribotuar dhjetra here dhe shitur me milona kopje, flet mbi jeten e nje te riu qe
mendonte se nuk kishte asgje te perbashket me boten per rreth dhe ndjehej i sigurt vetem ne boten e tij te
izoluar. Analiste amerikane e kane trajtuar temen e ketij libri si nje konflikt te njeriut qe ndodhet ne
kufirin midis adoleshences dhe moshes se pjekurise. Por megjithate, per shume amerikane tema e trajtuar
ne roman vazhdon te mbetet e komplikuar, e huaj, e pakuptueshme. E
 dhe pse ngjarja e romanit vendoset ne Nju Jork, shume lexues thone see protagonisti sikur 
 vjen n
ga nje epoke e erret apo nga nje vendi i panjohur. Dhe ne kete pike ata ndoshta mund te kene te drejte.

Ne fakt libri u shkrua ne nje periudhe kur "perdja e hekurt" kishte rene midis Lindjes dhe Perendimit dhe
Lufta e Ftohte sapo kishte filluar. Ne ate kohe, J. D. Salinger, punonte si korrespondent per ceshtje te
Evropes Lindore prane disa gazetave, perfshi Nju Jork Tajms e revisten Nju Jorker. Kjo ben te mendosh se
Salinger ndoshta e krijoi protagonistin e romanit, duke u mbeshtetur ne pervojen e tij personale si
gazetar diku gjetke, dhe e transplantoi ate ne nje mjedis gjithashtu te njohur, Nju Jork, per te terhequr
keshtu lexuesin amerikan. 

Gjate gjithe romanit, personazhi kryesor, qe quhet Holden, ndjehet i vecuar dhe i viktimizuar nga bota qe e
rrethon. Atij i duket sikur jeton ne nje burg te madh, ndersa ne anen tjeter jeta zhvillohet me vrull.
Holden perpiqet te gjeje rrugen e tij te pavarur brenda botes se izoluar. Por kur fillon te veproje keshtu,
ai shikohet me dyshim e armiqesi nga te tjeret per rreth.

Holden mban ne koke nje kapele te kuqe. Kjo ngjyre, qe simbolizon edhe individualitetin, tregon deshiren e
tij per t'u dukur ndryshe nga bota qe e rrethon, por kur takon njerez qe i njeh si miq e shoke te vertete ai e heq
kete kapele, si per te treguar se mes tyre ndjehet i sigurt. Kjo shpreh edhe konfliktin e tij te brendshem
midis mbylljes dhe nevojes per hapje.  Me vet-izolimin, Holden sikur do te tregoje gjithasht se eshte me i
mire sesa te tjeret. Fakti eshte se marredheniet me njerezit shpesh e hutojne dhe trondisin sigurine e
tij, ndersa ndjenja e superioritetit i sherben si mburoje, duke bere qe t'a shikoje boten e jashtme si
kercenuese dhe armiqesore. Ironikisht, Holden ka nevoje per lidhje me kete bote te jashtme, por murri
ndares qe ka ngritur e parandalon ate te vendose kontakte te tilla. 

Holden gjithashtu ka frike nga ndryshimet. Ai mendon qe cdo gje duhet te jete e thjeshte ne te kuptuar e te mos
ndryshoje kurre. Holden fantazon se bota jashte rrethit te tij eshte e rreme, hipokrite, nderkohe qe bota
e tij e mbyllur ruan pafajesine dhe drejtesine. Ai i ngul syte mbi siperfaqen e liqenit me uje pjeserisht te
ngrire dhe mendon se akulli i forte i ngjan botes se tij. Akulli eshte i forte, mbi te ai mund te qendroje ne
siperfaqe. Ndersa uji, qe leviz midis copave te akullit, eshte bota e huaj, e rrezikeshme ku ai mund te
mbytet. 

Por asgje nuk e pasqyron imazhin e ketyre dy boteve me mire sesa kur ai fantazon nje fushe me elb, ne te cilen
femijet luajne te shkujdesur. Holden imagjinon se ne fund te fushes ndodhet nje humnere, qe simbolizon
boten e jashtme dhe ai qendron ne kufirin midis fushes dhe humneres, gati per te kapur ata qe duan te hedhin
hapin e gabuar per te kaluar ne anen tjeter. Per te gjithe qe kane jetuar ne nje vend komunist, paralelizmi
eshte i qarte dhe personazhi i plote.

Nje tregim me te njetin emer personazhi, Salinger e kishte shkruar disa vite me pare. Ndersa me vone ne
biseda te ndryshme ai thoshte se per "Holden" nje tregim ishte pak; ai meritonte nje liber te plote. Dhe
libri "The Catcher in the Rye" doli nga shtypi me 1951, nje vit pasi autori ishte kthyer nga nje vizite si
gazetar ne disa vende te Evropes lindore. Kolegu i tij, gazetari veteran G. Talese, shkrimtar i njohur e
historian, ne librin e tij "The Kingdom and the Power", thote se ne vitin 1950, Salinger kishte ndaluar
edhe ne Shqiperi. Duke u mbeshtetur ne kete pohim, mund te thuhet se Salinger eshte i pari gazetar amerikan
e ndoshta i vetmi qe ka vizituar Shqiperine gjate periudhes se diktatures. Talese thote se ne dhjetor te
vitit 1950, ai e takoi Salingerin rastesisht ne Union Station, stacioni qendror i trenaveve ne Nju Jork.
Duke ecur e biseduar, Salinger ndalet para nje kioske, du
 ke thene se gjate qendrimit ne Shqiperi ai kishte njohur nje person qe e kishte ndihmuar s
 hume, 
prandaj po blente nje kartoline per t'ia derguar  mikut te tij ne shenje mirenjohjeje. Pak vite me vone,
Talese e takon perseri Salingerin, tashme i famshem pas botimit te librit "The Catcher in the Rye", dhe
rastesisht e pyeti se si ishte me shendet miku i tij ne Shqiperi. Salinger mendohet pak dhe i thote se qe nga
koha kur i kishte derguar kartolinen per Krishtlindjet ne dhjetor te vitit 1950, nuk kishte  marre asnje
lajm prej tij. Ne fakt qe nga ajo kohe, Salinger kurre nuk mesoi se cfare ndodhi me mikun e tij shqiptar,
thote Talese  

Keto pohime ngrene shume pyetje, per shembull: Kush ishte miku i Salingerit? A thua se kartolina qe i dergoi
shkrimtari amerikan vulosi fatin e mikut te tij shqiptar? Perse Salinger shprehet me shume mirenjohje
ndaj tij? Cfare ndihme kishte qene ne gjendje t'i jepte nje shqiptar i atyre viteve qe nuk guxonte as t'i
afrohej nje turisti te huaj, vecanerisht amerikan? Keto pyetje nxisin nje sere pergjigjesh
spekulluese. Per shembull, se ndihma, per te cilen Salinger shprehet me mirenjohje, mund te kene qene
bisedat qe ai kishte zhvilluar me mikun e tij shqiptar, i cili me siguri mund t'i kete treguar Salingerit
mbi jeten midis dy boteve nen diktature, ku njeriu mes te tjereve hiqej si perkrahes i regjimit dhe kur
ishte vetem ose mes atyre qe u besonte, e mallkonte ate. Nisur nga kjo, mund te thuhet se protagonisti i
romanit "The Catcher in the Rye", Holden, ndoshta eshte misherimi e njeriut
  nen diktature, shqiptarit te izoluar, me te cilin Salinger u njoh ne hollesi nepermjet bi
 sedave
 me mikun e tij gjate vizites ne Shqiperi dhe keto njohuri i perdori per te krijuar karakterin e plote e te
besueshem te personazhit kryesor te romanit te tij. Romani "The Catcher in the Rye" ka hyre sot ne radhen e
veprave klasike te letersise amerikane. Megjithese ka kaluar me shume se nje gjysme shekulli nga koha e
botimit, debatet rreth permbajtjes se ketij libri vazhdojne. Madje, per vlerat e tij, vecanerisht
psikologjike e filozofike, ky liber perfshihet sot ne literaturen qe mesuesit e rekomandojne per lexim
jashte klase per nxenesit e shkollave te mesme ne Shtetet e Bashkuara.

----------

